# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  ''علا غانم'' تتورط في المشاكل مع ''الطلبة''

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="direction: rtl;" />تم ترشيح الفنانة علا غانم للمشاركة في مسلسل "إحنا الطلبة" الذي تنتجه مجموعة قنوات بانوراما لرمضان 2011 ، في دور مطربة مشهورة تتورط في العديد من المشاكل بسبب علاقتها بأحد الشباب.

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

